# t.v. question



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

do's anyone rember a tv show {between 86 and 90} about u.s. marshells in a super desiel truck? ony ran for like 6 shows on n.b.c. !
anyone rember the name?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

BJ and the bear? LOL


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

The Highway Man?

That show was kinda like a MAD MAX ripoff. They had a big ass truck.
Don't know if it's the one you're looking for, Feldy.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I remember that show, they'd drive the semi off-road at high speed. Can't recall the name, though.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

I remember that.
Definitely the HIGHWAYMAN.
Sam J. Jones from the 80s FLASH GORDON film and they tried to liven the show up with a new character, an "actor" that was popular at the time in Energizer battery commercials - Jacko. His character's name was Jetto.

Very sad that I remember all that.

They even had a helicopter built into the truck.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Here's a couple of Highwayman websites:

http://www.www.scifi2k.com/highwayman.html

http://www.epguides.com/Highwayman/

_HIGHWAYMAN/NBC/1988
[Voice of William Conrad] "There is a world just beyond now, where reality rides a razor-thin seam between fact and possibility. Where the laws of the present collide with the crimes of tomorrow. Patrolling these vast outlands is a new breed of lawman, guarding the fringes of society's frontier. They are known simply as Highwaymen...and this is their story."

[Alternate narration] "Most crimes in our society begin and end on some stretch of road where laws often terminate at county lines. Combating these legal blackouts is a new breed of lawman working in secret and alone and known simply as Highwaymen....They say (of the agent called "Highway") his mother was born of fire and his father was born of wind...some who say the man is good and some say he is bad; but all agree who try to play a cheatin' hand, you only get one chance to draw against...the HIGHWAYMAN." _


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Dr Morbius said:


> BJ and the bear? LOL


That is what I was going to say.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I remember Jacko from a Cinemax original show called Max Headroom. I think he also appeared in the TV series.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Otaku said:


> I remember Jacko from a Cinemax original show called Max Headroom. I think he also appeared in the TV series.


Max Headroom was none other than Matt Frewer dressed in a fiberglass suit and wearing latex prosthetics.


----------

